# stolen flyreels



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Some one came on my dock last monday nite, and was tempted enough to come in my garage.

Please be on the lookout for anyone selling these items.

No rods the dumbasses removed 9 reels from the rods, and left my SAGES.($730.00) each...?

Abel super 8 (Black)
Van stall cvx (gold)
Orvis Battenkill (silver)
Ross (black)
Calcutta 4000
Calcutta 2000
(2) Penn 706's (black)
(1) Penn 704 (black)
(1) Penn 706 (green w/white speed handle)

Surveilance system to be installed this week!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that stinks, hate to hear loosing such nice equipment. Best of luck getting it back and I hope that POS gets his.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*reels*

were are you located. pensacola,gulf breeze,perdido key


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

East side of bayou texar...Pensacola


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

*Fly Reels*

Are you the guy that lives on the east side with the extremely bright dock light? And the wooden tug/old school steamer looking boat. The one that fly fishes for specks sometimes? Because if it is, then i say Karma is a b*tch. As many times as you have set up weights with lines on them so people cannot fish in front of your dock. And all the times you have come out and gone ape s*it on us for even fishing near your dock. If this is you, then my guess is that you succeeded in pissing off one too many people. The waterway is public, learn to share. Maybe next time Karma will be a bit kinder. :thumbsup:

If this isn't you, then excuse my rant, i'm sorry for your loss, and i will keep my eyes open. Cheers!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*Consideration*

Ah, you must be the guy on the pontoon boat...who camped out at my back door for 2 or 3 weeks last year. I say my back door, because thats exactly where you were. 75 ft from my windows. Most docks are attached to a yard, i have no back yard, but I did have you right outside my window for just too damn long. 
As for stringing line and weights around my dock??? I leave that to you guys, Ive got the scars to prove it, and the ripped upholstery!...I guess maybe i should try to remove them before you come and benefit from my electricity..long term.
Fortunately, i haven't had the need to go off on anyone else, and have kept the light on..... because most people are MORE considerate!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Venting can be a good release fellows. Anyway, I hope that they find who took your reels. That is a pain in the butt karma or not.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I fished in front of your dock many times in my old blue kayak last year. Never had any problems with you or anyone else on the whole bayou. Usually a wave or hello mutually. Nice looking old boat by the way. I looked at it a couple times this last early spring. Surprised the next door dogs didn't go nuts like they usually do when I have paddled by there.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll keep an eye on Craig's List and Ebay, maybe I can finally get a good deal on a VanStaal.  
Sorry for the loss, I hate a thief:thumbdown:
L8, Harry


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Dump


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

bump!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*bump for notice*

Bumped - Sorry for your loss- expensive reels- and people wonder why some owners object to fisherman getting to close to thier docks/land? 



a said:


> Some one came on my dock last monday nite, and was tempted enough to come in my garage.
> 
> Please be on the lookout for anyone selling these items.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you recovered any of them to date? 

I can't stand a thief. I hope you recover it all, but the length of time will not work in your favor, but I still hope that you find it all. 

I refuse to store any of my tackle anywhere but inside the house. Not for the reason of possible theft, but more for storage conditions, but as nice as the reels are that you listed stolen, I would have had to store them inside, due to Dust, Heat/Cold and other conditions that I couldn't control in an outside storage location. 


I wish You, the Best of Luck, Lance.


----------

